# Morolex 5 ltr sprayers. on the cheap



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

https://www.24mx.co.uk/motocross-ac...-alka-5-concentrate-syringe-5l_pid-PIA-130140


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That looks the dogs I must say.

I'm ok for sprayers but I'd have one of those in a heartbeat if I was in the market for one.


----------



## ENDA (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for that. I ordered one for using with onr.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried to order a couple last night to replace my Spear and Jacksons, but even though it looked like it went through there was no money xferred from Paypal, and no confirmation email.
I didn't retry, and just reset my Paypal password. Spear and Jacksons win a temporary reprieve!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Good spot, if I could justify another I would be all over that.

Marolex are excellent quality, I own one of the Ergo sprayers and recently needed a spare part, Marolex offered to ship a replacement free of charge no questions asked


----------



## ENDA (Apr 16, 2020)

blurb said:


> I tried to order a couple last night to replace my Spear and Jacksons, but even though it looked like it went through there was no money xferred from Paypal, and no confirmation email.
> I didn't retry, and just reset my Paypal password. Spear and Jacksons win a temporary reprieve!


I got an order and PayPal confirm straight after ordering, so worth trying again if it hasn't went through.


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

*Result*

Had just been looking through Amazon and bewildered by the choice and reviews. Seen your post and ordered one for me and one for my son. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Just ordered one, thank you.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I lasted 48 hours and caved in to some lockdown retail therapy.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Does anyone have experience of dealing with this retailer? never heard of them myself.

Makes no sense why they are using VAT at 25%.
Marolex are a Polish company and EU rates are 20% same as UK


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm, Croatia, Denmark, and Sweden have vat at 25%.
Poland is 23% as far as I can tell.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Itstony said:


> Does anyone have experience of dealing with this retailer? never heard of them myself.
> 
> Makes no sense why they are using VAT at 25%.
> Marolex are a Polish company and EU rates are 20% same as UK


Swedish VAT, not European rates.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

shine247 said:


> Swedish VAT, not European rates.


That's a bit vague ...can you expand on that pls. Clearly states shipping from the UK. Imported items can only be rated and collected at the country of sale.
Not convinced on this outfit .... yet.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Itstony said:


> That's a bit vague ...can you expand on that pls. Clearly states shipping from the UK. Imported items can only be rated and collected at the country of sale.
> Not convinced on this outfit .... yet.


Even if the item is Polish (where VAT is 23%, not 20% as you thought), you pay VAT at the rate of the country you are buying from and not the European rates of the destinations / receiving countries. There is no one rate for Europe @ 20% as you implied above.

As for the company being any good, I cannot say.


----------



## ENDA (Apr 16, 2020)

I’ve got my ready for dispatch mail and it’s being sent from Poland.


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Itstony said:


> That's a bit vague ...can you expand on that pls. Clearly states shipping from the UK. Imported items can only be rated and collected at the country of sale.
> Not convinced on this outfit .... yet.


I'm never really happy unless I can see real contact information 
Like an address and phone numbers, seems a common thing to put uk as part of your website when working from Eastern Europe


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I found the 24mx website last year when I was looking for some motorcycle parts that seemed too good to be true but decided to use eBay instead, I couldn't find much info on 24mx but I know that they operate multiple websites in EU.

Reviews on Trustpilot appear to be mixed as well as Facebook, a few complaints about delivery and poor customer service
https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/24mx.co.uk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Gixxer6 said:


> I found the 24mx website last year when I was looking for some motorcycle parts that seemed too good to be true but decided to use eBay instead, I couldn't find much info on 24mx but I know that they operate multiple websites in EU.
> 
> Reviews on Trustpilot appear to be mixed as well as Facebook, a few complaints about delivery and poor customer service
> https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/24mx.co.uk


I was the same with the 24mx website, just didn't look right

Bought from agratech instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Quite a few of us have used them. :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

ENDA said:


> I've got my ready for dispatch mail and it's being sent from Poland.


Same here, two emails with full tracking yesterday. Going exactly as I would expect so far. I bought a little extra to get "free" postage. I would have spent the money at Chain Reaction anyway. All the t&c's are there on the site with loads of FAQ's.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

shine247 said:


> Even if the item is Polish (where VAT is 23%, not 20% as you thought), you pay VAT at the rate of the country you are buying from and not the European rates of the destinations / receiving countries. There is no one rate for Europe @ 20% as you implied above.
> 
> As for the company being any good, I cannot say.


Reading all the comments it does appear the site and way advertised is vague. Maybe it's just me, it does seem to be giving the impression it is UK based, only on deeper checking that is not quite right.

My opinion being, if a site is advertising and alluding to be selling items and shipping from the UK, I would expect that. Not one clear to see they are elsewhere. 
If they are actually cloaking the idea they are in Poland, or supplying from Poland and shipping direct to consumer in UK, their VAT would be 23% max. It's correct their were recent changes from20-23 in their VAT rates
On their invoice I definitely read 25%. So what's that all about 
Defo vague for me. 
Hopefully items ordered will arrive and nobody get's had over. so guess it's a case of wait and see and watch this space eh?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

for you mad bikers :thumb: https://www.facebook.com/24mx


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

All delivered safe & sound again &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

chillly said:


> All delivered safe & sound again ��


Yeah, mine arrived today too


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

That's good news, bet that was a relief.
What were the shipping details of dispatch and VAT rate for interest?

Still no response from my e-mail though.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Mine is still on the way! Not decided what to put in mine yet (I just wanted one). I've currently got a couple of Wurth pressure sprayers with wheel cleaner and Atom Mac in .

I'm between putting APC, Wheel Cleaner, Citrus Pre-Wash etc in this.
What are you guys going to put in yours?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Itstony said:


> That's good news, bet that was a relief.
> What were the shipping details of dispatch and VAT rate for interest?
> 
> Still no response from my e-mail though.


As stated previously we have used them many times, and all goods arrived. someone had late delivery once but im sure at least one other courier has let someone down at some stage. The quality of marolex exceeds most others ive used.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Itstony said:


> That's good news, bet that was a relief.
> What were the shipping details of dispatch and VAT rate for interest?
> 
> Still no response from my e-mail though.


Not sure why it would be a relief, mine is still on the way and I have no problem at all. I really do not understand why your keep posting concerns about the company.
If you have sent an email to help address your concerns , hopefully they will understand what your point is but primarily, I would not be getting frustrated about a delayed response considering the circumstances everyone is enduring.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Itstony said:


> That's good news, bet that was a relief.
> What were the shipping details of dispatch and VAT rate for interest?
> 
> Still no response from my e-mail though.


Shipped from Poland and 20% VAT on the invoice :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

shine247 said:


> Not sure why it would be a relief, mine is still on the way and I have no problem at all. I really do not understand why your keep posting concerns about the company.
> If you have sent an email to help address your concerns , hopefully they will understand what your point is but primarily, I would not be getting frustrated about a delayed response considering the circumstances everyone is enduring.


I thought I had been quite clear with my concerns. If you had read what I have written it makes complete sense, which I am not going to repeat again. Had you read them you would understand. If you find my contributions something that affects, concerns or bothers you then simply ignore them, as I would do. :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Itstony said:


> I thought I had been quite clear with my concerns. If you had read what I have written it makes complete sense, which I am not going to repeat again. Had you read them you would understand. If you find my contributions something that affects, concerns or bothers you then simply ignore them, as I would do. :thumb:


Difficult when others quote what you write. As I said, _primarily _getting  as you put it about an email that has not been responded to at this very difficult time for all countries makes the rest of your comments immaterial.

PS I never did find where it says, "Clearly states shipping from the UK" as you said in post 13 but it is again immaterial now.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shine247 said:


> Difficult when others quote what you write. As I said, _primarily _getting  as you put it about an email that has not been responded to at this very difficult time for all countries makes the rest of your comments immaterial.
> 
> PS I never did find where it says, "Clearly states shipping from the UK" as you said in post 13 but it is again immaterial now.


Dont waste your time replying to him mate. Lets hope hes taken his ball to play elsewhere. The boys buy alot of bike gear from them thats how i came across them. we have purchased many things from them and the sprayers are a bargain. shame they dont do the 7ltrs also :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

chillly said:


> Dont waste your time replying to him mate. Lets hope hes taken his ball to play elsewhere. The boys buy alot of bike gear from them thats how i came across them. we have purchased many things from them and the sprayers are a bargain. shame they dont do the 7ltrs also :thumb:


I will be looking in quite a bit, ordered a FXR neck warmer alongside, not sure what will be going in in the sprayer as yet but it looks really good quality. :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Can we discuss the sprayers or has anyone got a link to the sprayer on here? Lol


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

https://www.24mx.co.uk/motocross-ac...-alka-5-concentrate-syringe-5l_pid-PIA-130140

Says Low Stock now.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Turned up today, very pleased with the item and excellent service. The metallic blue bits look great.Thanks for posting Chilly.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Mines arriving tomorrow.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shine247 said:


> Turned up today, very pleased with the item and excellent service. The metallic blue bits look great.Thanks for posting Chilly.


Your welcome matey!! The quality is imo second to none! Ive asked them if they will stock the 7ltr ones also. Think they have sold the stock they had of 5ltr.. Anyways enjoy :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice one. 
Waiting for a keen price on their 7 litre foamer to appear from somewhere. When you add the shipping it’s about 70 quid so that’s not happening.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Woo mines arrived! Looks good, now just need to decide what I'm going to put in it.

Missus has been eyeing it up for artificial grass disinfectant as she's stolen my 1.5l Qwazar Venus sprayer for that!


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

Two sprayers arrived today, look a quality item. £60 for them both incl delivery to NI, what's not to like? Thanks for the heads up Chilly :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Glad these have arrived and my worries were unfounded. 

They’re a nice bit of kit. I love my foamer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Mine arrived today too, thank you for the heads up. Receipt says VAT @20% too.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi anybody have problems with air leaking out the end.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If your spray is spluttering air out as well as liquid then I would have a look at the dip tube. That’s the tube that transfers the liquid from the main tank. Check it is secured properly or not damaged. That’s likely where air will be getting in.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

chummy325 said:


> Hi anybody have problems with air leaking out the end.


One of mine was leaking a little from the nozzle. Panicked thinking shipping this back to Poland's gonna be a 'mare. Couldn't believe my bad luck, because the things are obviously made really well. Then had a little think, read the instructions and:

I unscrewed the cap under the trigger, pulled out the spring and some sort of plastic bit with washers which is attached to it, lubricated with the supplied silicone lube, popped it back in, and it's been fine since. You can see the bits I mean in the exploded diagram in the instructions.
HTH


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

blurb said:


> One of mine was leaking a little from the nozzle. Panicked thinking shipping this back to Poland's gonna be a 'mare. Couldn't believe my bad luck, because the things are obviously made really well. Then had a little think, read the instructions and:
> 
> I unscrewed the cap under the trigger, pulled out the spring and some sort of plastic bit with washers which is attached to it, lubricated with the supplied silicone lube, popped it back in, and it's been fine since. You can see the bits I mean in the exploded diagram in the instructions.
> HTH


Absolutely mate. always lube up first  They should of come with kit of nozzles and lube :thumb:


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

Silly me going in without lubing up.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

My pressure relief valve is leaking as soon as I pump the handle. Took it apart and the o ring is snapped. I’ve emailed but would like to know the size so I can look at a replacement as I’m keen to use the pump.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Kev.O said:


> My pressure relief valve is leaking as soon as I pump the handle. Took it apart and the o ring is snapped. I've emailed but would like to know the size so I can look at a replacement as I'm keen to use the pump.


Try super glueing back together mate until replacement arrive no guarantee it will work. just make sure the glue is dry before putting it back in and of coarse lube it up :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

If Chilly's idea does not work, if you have a Vernier caliper you can measure the dimensions or take an educated guess with a ruler and buy a multipack from Amazon. Occasionally, Aldi and Lidl have them too.
Always worth having a pack


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shine247 said:


> If Chilly's idea does not work, if you have a Vernier caliper you can measure the dimensions or take an educated guess with a ruler and buy a multipack from Amazon. Occasionally, Aldi and Lidl have them too.
> Always worth having a pack


Even better Amigo :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

chillly said:


> Try super glueing back together mate until replacement arrive no guarantee it will work. just make sure the glue is dry before putting it back in and of coarse lube it up :thumb:


This did cross my mind but the gap when fitted as a good few millimetres so it will be some force on it. Worth trying though thank you


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the link to the spares kits Marolex sell with sizes of the EPDM seals:
https://marolex.eu/industry-alka-sprayer/#akcesoria

It was the dosing valve that needed lubing on mine, ooh err, matron!


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Kev.O said:


> This did cross my mind but the gap when fitted as a good few millimetres so it will be some force on it. Worth trying though thank you


The rubber now holds the pressure pretty well, but there is a small amount coming out. It's enough to allow me it use the pump, but won't hold the pressure for a prolonged period of time.

I'll wait to see what 24mx say, worst case is I'll get a 3x2 washer.


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

Kev.O said:


> My pressure relief valve is leaking as soon as I pump the handle. Took it apart and the o ring is snapped. I've emailed but would like to know the size so I can look at a replacement as I'm keen to use the pump.


I had exactly the same issue. I emailed them and eventually received a reply asking me to photograph the parts and also make a video of the air escaping!:wall:


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

LFD said:


> I had exactly the same issue. I emailed them and eventually received a reply asking me to photograph the parts and also make a video of the air escaping!:wall:


That's a film I want to see....

Perhaps you will need to take it under water...:wall:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

LFD said:


> I had exactly the same issue. I emailed them and eventually received a reply asking me to photograph the parts and also make a video of the air escaping!:wall:


I took a photo of the broken O ring. To be fair I'm a little disappointed with the pump, I used it earlier and I may have to adjust the trigger as I put it down on the floor and it might have ever so slightly touched the hose. I noticed a puddle of TFR about 5 minutes later :wall:

For the money I way expecting it to be excellent quality but I've not experienced that yet.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Blue Al said:


> That's a film I want to see....
> 
> Perhaps you will need to take it under water...:wall:


To be fair mine was spitting out foam all over the place, should have filmed it


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Kev.O said:


> To be fair mine was spitting out foam all over the place, should have filmed it


Have you tried a different nozzle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

Kev.O said:


> To be fair mine was spitting out foam all over the place, should have filmed it


I tried mine first with water, so no foam for me, just the deflating (sic) sound of air escaping.
I must admit that I am very disappointed as I expected much better quality and it appears that i am not the only one having this particular issue.
Furthermore, it feels as if I am having to jump through hoops in order to get the problem rectified.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Have we all bought a load of duds then?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Are these leaking issues all coming from new items bought from this same seller? If so, looks like they might have been getting rid of a faulty batch. If it’s just an o-ring, that is easy to fix but less than ideal.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I did say if I didn't already have the Hozelocks which haven't missed a beat for over 5yrs and were sub £20, I would've been all over one of these.

Kinda glad I resisted now there seems to be the odd pressure issue with some.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Kinda glad I resisted now there seems to be the odd pressure issue with some.


Me too, I was considering it when the thread popped up.
Even at discounted price, I'd want something perfect out the box, not having to perform maintenance before using it.
I'd actually expect that from something from B& too tbh.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

garage_dweller said:


> Have you tried a different nozzle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The foam/water was coming from the pressure release valve


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys ive emailed Marolex regarding the issues and will post back as soon as i get a reply :thumb:But in the mean time if you wish to email him yourselves then please do so with your issues. He is the sales and marketing manager..

[email protected]

Regards
Chillly


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had a few of these sprayers for years without one issue, something not right about this in my view, a little Vaseline on top seal help seal great on mine


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

shine247 said:


> Not sure why it would be a relief, mine is still on the way and I have no problem at all. I really do not understand why your keep posting concerns about the company.
> If you have sent an email to help address your concerns , hopefully they will understand what your point is but primarily, I would not be getting frustrated about a delayed response considering the circumstances everyone is enduring.





chillly said:


> Dont waste your time replying to him mate. Lets hope hes taken his ball to play elsewhere. The boys buy alot of bike gear from them thats how i came across them. we have purchased many things from them and the sprayers are a bargain. shame they dont do the 7ltrs also :thumb:


Well, well Guys.
I gave my concerns and were disrespected. It is a forum where your view is allowed even if it is not what some want to read. Their isn't a "Diss" button, but there is a "Thanks" button and choice to select.
Note I had given thanks, to most replies though, despite agreeing or disagreeing and at the time. Thought that was quite poor neither gave same for me.
Absolutely zero pleasure that paying people are having issues and hope they are resolved. I would have thought it would have been very telling had one of you in hindsight at least fessed up, not conveniently forgotten and at least thanked me or acknowledged my concerns were not unfounded. 
That's all I had contributed initially, there were a few things that just were not convincing me to buy one, as I would have. Just sayin.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

@Itstony - Are you suggesting this was a bad batch being offloaded at knock down prices for a quick profit, and just dealing with warranty issues as and when? I guess the cynic in me might agree.
I must admit I was disappointed I had to mess around with one of mine. They look so well made to be let down by a few pennies worth of seals, but I would hope there isn't an inherent design fault with these, specifically the EPDM o-rings which a few of us have had issues with.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hopefully manufacturer support will shine through here and get the issues resolved.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

blurb said:


> @Itstony - Are you suggesting this was a bad batch being offloaded at knock down prices for a quick profit, and just dealing with warranty issues as and when? I guess the cynic in me might agree.
> I must admit I was disappointed I had to mess around with one of mine. They look so well made to be let down by a few pennies worth of seals, but I would hope there isn't an inherent design fault with these, specifically the EPDM o-rings which a few of us have had issues with.


I doubt it will be a deliberate move. Marolex would not want that and I don't think it would be easy for 24mx to go through them looking for issues. It would be easier to fix them at that point if they knew. Mine is perfect, well packed, my second item was perfect as well but some will be looking to prove a point even though they had no relevance to what had happened. Complaining about not receiving an email response on here in these times with limited staff and folk are trying their best is pretty poor. 
To then jump on and say I told you so when some are not too happy just compounds it. I felt a bit sorry for how it ended up but I rest easy now.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shine247 said:


> I doubt it will be a deliberate move. Marolex would not want that and I don't think it would be easy for 24mx to go through them looking for issues. It would be easier to fix them at that point if they knew. Mine is perfect, well packed, my second item was perfect as well but some will be looking to prove a point even though they had no relevance to what had happened. Complaining about not receiving an email response on here in these times with limited staff and folk are trying their best is pretty poor.
> To then jump on and say I told you so when some are not too happy just compounds it. I felt a bit sorry for how it ended up but I rest easy now.


Hes back with his ball mate. told you dont waste your time. Lube all seals and even the spring seal under trigger. :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

chillly said:


> Hes back with his ball mate. told you dont waste your time. Lube all seals and even the spring seal under trigger. :thumb:


I had just done that with some grease I had :thumb: I was just popping on mention all the o ring sizes are on the leaflet when I saw blurb's post, trying to help a bit.

They seem very well made, you just need to ensure all pieces are tight. I have a Hozelock pro that had an issue at the start but I sorted that and would still recommend them.


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

For clarity, lubrication would not have helped in my case as the o ring was split.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

LFD said:


> For clarity, lubrication would not have helped in my case as the o ring was split.


New ring needed then mate! i have super glued them before on others and has worked as temporary fix, As stated earlier mate ive tried to help and contacted Marolex HQ to try and help those affected. some have had no issues so bad batch im not so sure. but wait and see what marolex have to say eh :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

blurb said:


> @Itstony - Are you suggesting this was a bad batch being offloaded at knock down prices for a quick profit, and just dealing with warranty issues as and when? I guess the cynic in me might agree.
> I must admit I was disappointed I had to mess around with one of mine. They look so well made to be let down by a few pennies worth of seals, but I would hope there isn't an inherent design fault with these, specifically the EPDM o-rings which a few of us have had issues with.


Whooo and hold up please. Marolex are respected products. The comments are based on replies I had for my concerns. I suggest you be the first and read all what I had written each time and not ask. 
I's easy to select a few words and ignore the rest.

For the reasons I gave were based on what I had found when I went to the site with good intentions to buy and first time to the site. I saw abnormalities I decided to share and asked a few questions on what I had seen. I happened to add a comment I found it all too "vague". I checked some reviews and they were not great on shipping. Is that not what a forum is for, share, with others and maybe receive relevant replies to the concerns? i found several aspects that were not giving me the inspiration to risk and send my spondulix to without asking more. 
I was going to ask, but will now state, that it is quite acceptable to contribute and share what I felt as long as I gave the reasons. I am unable to control the feelings of anyone that takes that any other way and want to behave immature, or cop the needle and add take it personal, when it was nothing of the sort. 
I checked today and was surprised to see the amount of guys having issues, asking if they had bad batch, due to all the agro with them etc. 
Had I have gotten salty with others in such an arrogant way, I would have as a minimum PM'd them and said something to apologise.

No I am not suggesting anything about the items, whether good, bad. I never went ahead with purchase because I was not confident for my own reasons as explained in posts. One abnormally, OK, a couple? No. 
Then a couple getting smart, spitting a dummy. Respect anyone that wants to add a comment and why. Then choose "Thank them" or respect it as a someone taking time to contribute sharing their concerns. Not just when it's what they want it to be as they committed to buy and I cannot add, great choice yet.
And that's my hooping pot on this subject and still hope the issues get resolved. There seem to be a few too many for my liking. I'm getting mine elsewhere based on the forums contributions, so that helped. It doesn't appear to be like a recommendation that has gone as perfect as some were insisting it do. Sometimes when a price is too good, we should be careful. It is a choice. Just sayin.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

For clarity, I don't think there is any "foul play" here. 

@Itstony no offence was meant in my post. Apologies if it sounded that way.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ItsTony We are trying to help people that have encountered problems, We have contacted the Manufacturer to try and help and assist people that have encountered problems!! Become part of the problem solvers instead of hindering the thread. This is a community where we all!! help each other!! Mate with the greatest respect why not try and help!!


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

LFD said:


> For clarity, lubrication would not have helped in my case as the o ring was split.


If I haven't heard back in a few days I'll order the o rings (they come in a pack of 10) and contact you for your address to send you a few FOC :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

chillly said:


> Guys ive emailed Marolex regarding the issues and will post back as soon as i get a reply :thumb:But in the mean time if you wish to email him yourselves then please do so with your issues. He is the sales and marketing manager..
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks Chillly.


----------



## Marolex (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello all.
First of all, I would like to say that it's hard for me to take responsibility for the behavior of sellers, but I can assure each of you that we won't leave you.
I am asking each of you separately for contact with me at [email protected] or with our service department at [email protected]
I promise that each of you will receive help regardless of where you bought our products.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Marolex said:


> Hello all.
> First of all, I would like to say that it's hard for me to take responsibility for the behavior of sellers, but I can assure each of you that we won't leave you.
> I am asking each of you separately for contact with me at [email protected] or with our service department at [email protected]
> I promise that each of you will receive help regardless of where you bought our products.


Gratitude Michal.

We all appreciate Your customer service in this matter.


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Now that I know they were blue, and with this level of factory support I wish I had grabbed one as well :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I better give mine a test! Might just whop a bit of water in it.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

chillly said:


> ItsTony We are trying to help people that have encountered problems, We have contacted the Manufacturer to try and help and assist people that have encountered problems!! Become part of the problem solvers instead of hindering the thread. This is a community where we all!! help each other!! Mate with the greatest respect why not try and help!!


Just to inform you that I had a reply from ML in Poland. Never did from the original link of tat reseller.
What a lovely Guy Michal is. He assured me he would definitely rectify anyones problems or concerns, so relax. He also explained he regrets has no control of resellers. No FT on that.
He has supplied a UK and German company that he recommends. UK one does not sell online though. He probably has you too, but if not I will supply it only once I check it out first before doing so. Bit late for most on here so will leave it there for now. I am sure his mail was pretty much the same as yours.
You can at least relax now.:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITSTONY.. Michal and Marolex have previously posted that they are Kindly resolving the issues and have been thanked for there speedy response. Pretty please can you stop reposting and reminding all concerned that have had issues. Marolex have done a fantastic job and resolving the issues so please leave it there.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I have also been on the case for buying one myself for a while. I take note of recommendations but always check myself before I commit to buy, it appears many don't. If the info is not clear or info missing plus erroneous VAT rates etc. I am going to challenge them before buying. Done stupid myself, learnt now smart.

So I respectfully shared, from the horses mouth ML Marolex, via the address you I point out published, with part of what he wrote, not his whole mail to me. Which may I add he thanked me for PLUS supplying his two recommended and confirmed as reliable. Which I have checked now, communicated with and now have my questions answered and all I need.

You actually asked me *quote:"This is a community where we all!! help each other!! Mate with the greatest respect why not try and help!!"* Make ya mind up!! :lol:

Perhaps it might be more use using your time and efforts getting onto that site that was being hailed and raved about as so good and how dare I point out concerns how dare I  Then supplied what they did, and I'm the wrongun for not joining the crowd. :wall: No egg on my face.

It's a forum, an open forum, with rules. 
And, I will take my quote; "Ball"  wherever I choose, when I choose.... with the greatest respect to you too :thumb:

There is a facility called a PM available to avoid turning it into a playground.
This is not the chat room.
Last time, this is my hopping pot on this .... but my choice if I so choose to return for the assistance of others, cos I can. As always, "Thanks" or don't, or PM, just don't make a row out of it on here. :wave:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nooooo, we do want a bull and cow on here.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys dont wind him up or hell be Bak. :speechles


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

chillly said:


> Guys dont wind him up or hell be Bak. :speechles


You need to move to Facebook Chilly where you're more likely to get the wind up you're looking for :wall:

With some of the comments on here (not just you chilly) I feel that's what w'ere descending in to which is poor and not what this forum is about


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

Kev.O said:


> If I haven't heard back in a few days I'll order the o rings (they come in a pack of 10) and contact you for your address to send you a few FOC :thumb:


You are a gentleman, Sir.:thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

macca666 said:


> You need to move to Facebook Chilly where you're more likely to get the wind up you're looking for :wall:
> 
> With some of the comments on here (not just you chilly) I feel that's what w'ere descending in to which is poor and not what this forum is about


Well said that man.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

macca666 said:


> You need to move to Facebook Chilly where you're more likely to get the wind up you're looking for :wall:
> 
> With some of the comments on here (not just you chilly) I feel that's what w'ere descending in to which is poor and not what this forum is about


I make no comment or refer in any way negatively to anyone who has posted on this paticular thread, however, in general I have found this forum to be both helpful and friendly.

I used to post on a particular "car related" forum and found that it was sometimes unnecessarily offensive and abusive. 
Also, when a very specific question was asked e.g. "does anyone have any knowledge or experience of product X?" 
I may have been the only one on that forum who replied having both but would be totally ignored and the wee gang would continue the thread between themselves
" I think it may be ok but I don't know anyone who'd know........." and they would go back and forth in a circular conversation, despite having been told about my experience with said product
Fair enough if someone doesn't want an opinion but why ask?

Sorry for the digression but I do feel better.

As I said at the beginning this is not aimed at anyone on either this thread or forum.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

LFD said:


> You are a gentleman, Sir.:thumb:


I emailed Marolex direct and within 24 hours I had a response. They are sending me a replacement o ring in the post. Fantastic customer service :thumb:


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

I haven't tested my sprayer yet so will do so in the next day or so just to make sure that mine's working fine. Fingers crossed


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Given mine a quick go with all 3 nozzles with some water in. Seems good. still trying to decide what to put in it. APC, diluted wheel cleaner, pre-wash. Missus still wants it for disinfecting/cleaning artificial grass.


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

Used mine with Surfex APC, great for wheel arches, shuts and engine bay. Good long stroke on pump handle builds pressure easily. Happy.


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

Just recieved notification from Marolex that a replacement o-ring is in the post.

Most of us accept that problems do occur in all manner of things from time to time. I believe that the thing which annoys people the most is not so much the original issue but how it is subsequently resolved by the respective companies etc
My own view is that many companies are so short-sighted when it comes to dispute resolution and the impact on reputation/repeat business. I would apply this accross all the many different business/retail sectors that we all deal with through life. 

However, it has to be said that Marolex, the manufacturer, have pro-activeley intervened, taken swift action and handled it very well indeed.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

LFD said:


> Just recieved notification from Marolex that a replacement o-ring is in the post.
> 
> Most of us accept that problems do occur in all manner of things from time to time. I believe that the thing which annoys people the most is not so much the original issue but how it is subsequently resolved by the respective companies etc
> My own view is that many companies are so short-sighted when it comes to dispute resolution and the impact on reputation/repeat business. I would apply this accross all the many different business/retail sectors that we all deal with through life.
> ...


I've also received an email direct from Marolex to say the o ring has been posted. I also received a reply from 24mx asking for 3-5 photos and a video. I explained that I sent a photo in the original email and that I fail to see why a video is required for a broken o ring. I also explained that I have been in contact with Marolex direct.

Really impressed with Marolex, although a little disappointed with 24mx's reluctantly to swiftly sort the issue.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I’ve heard back from MX24 where they explained the reasoning for the video. As a good Will gesture they have offered me a 10% code which expires the end of the month.

I won’t be using this by then, so if anyone wants it drop me a PM.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Kev.O said:


> I've heard back from MX24 where they explained the reasoning for the video. As a good Will gesture they have offered me a 10% code which expires the end of the month.
> 
> I won't be using this by then, so if anyone wants it drop me a PM.


This 10% code runs out tomorrow, is anyone interested in it? :thumb:


----------

